# General Mandolin Topics > Vintage Instruments >  Beltone, Blue Comet, etc  Mandolins

## MikeEdgerton

I'm pretty sure I can identify who built the Beltone and Blue Comet mandolins with the holes around the outside edge. I would have guessed it was Regal, this pretty much proves it. Regal didn't have to buy anything private label.

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

I think mine is a regal...I'll have to check.  I know it does not say Blue Comet and sortof wondered why..good subject

----------


## Jim Garber

Regal, Blue Comet, Medalist, Beltone, Artistic... prob a few more names out there, too.

----------


## Mark Wilson

What was there a function/purpose for the outer band around the body? looks heavy

----------


## Graham McDonald

What I didn't realise until I got a good look at a Blue Comet recently is that there are two separate air chambers. The upper one with the f holes is, as far as I could tell, is not connected to the lower one. It looked like a solid sheet of plywood between the two sections with the little grommet soundholes on the edges of that piece of ply the only openings to the lower section. Interesting idea...

cheers

----------


## bart mcneil

"What I didn't realize until I got a good look at a Blue Comet recently is that there are two separate air chambers. The upper one with the f holes is, as far as I could tell, is not connected to the lower one. It looked like a solid sheet of plywood between the two sections with the little grommet soundholes on the edges of that piece of ply the only openings to the lower section. Interesting idea..."

I was not aware of that either. I sure would like to buy one of those. out of pure curiosity. Besides, I admire any product which violates the normal expectations of what a mando should look like.

----------


## hank

I wonder if the patent for this design could be found for the leading particulars and the designer's name?  I got to play one once in Pensacola Florida that was brand less but really sounded pretty good.  It sounded to me more like an oval hole than a F hole.  I also wonder if a luthier could give the design some advantage by using a solid carved with reflex/flex perimeter for more response between upper and lower chamber?

----------


## hank

This design might have been the first Tonegard.

----------


## Marty Jacobson

> This design might have been the first Tonegard.


The Original Tonegard -- ensures that no tone is accidentally produced. :-)

----------


## hank

There's a Regal brand starting under $175 and a Blue Comet branded one starting at $800 on the Fleabay auctions.

----------


## Jim Garber

I had one many years ago but sold it. I believe they were not solid wood and, at least the one I owned. lacked a lot in the tone department.

----------


## Petrus

I had an Artistic brand; I call them quasi-resonators. The second body seems to be intended to be a sort of wooden resonator. It was mediocre at best, and very heavy.

----------


## Petrus

Here's a photo I found from the 1940s showing a member of the Don Reno group playing one in studio.

----------


## Jeff Mando

Cool pic.  What's up with the jodhpurs?  I've seen pics of Bill Monroe wearing them, also.  Stage clothes, obviously.  Kentucky=horses=Bluegrass?  Kinda reminds me of MC Hammer and the harem pants craze of the 80's.......

----------


## Verne Andru

> I had an Artistic brand; I call them quasi-resonators. The second body seems to be intended to be a sort of wooden resonator. It was mediocre at best, and very heavy.


I don't think you folks are giving these things their due. Since there appears to be absolutely no way you're going to get any part of it to vibrate with the strings, stick some pickups in it, plug into a Marshall and have at it. Looks like a perfect feedback buster!

----------

Jim Garber

----------


## Petrus

> Cool pic.  What's up with the jodhpurs?  I've seen pics of Bill Monroe wearing them, also.  Stage clothes, obviously.  Kentucky=horses=Bluegrass?  Kinda reminds me of MC Hammer and the harem pants craze of the 80's.......


Exactly. Jodhpurs were the parachute pants of the '40s.  :Grin: 

IIRC, some state troopers to this day continue to wear a sort of modified jodhpurs, just not as extreme as the originals.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> Cool pic.  What's up with the jodhpurs?  I've seen pics of Bill Monroe wearing them, also.  Stage clothes, obviously.  Kentucky=horses=Bluegrass?  Kinda reminds me of MC Hammer and the harem pants craze of the 80's.......


Monroe was a trend setter.

----------


## Jim Garber

Hmmmmm... jodhpurs and Blue Comet mandolins... a match made in heaven?

----------


## hank

You gotta admit the jodhpurs really show off their leather stompers.  Polo anyone?

----------


## allenhopkins

Reno was going to be Monroe's banjo player in 1943, according to his _Wikipedia_ bio, but enlisted for WWII instead.  When he came back Earl Scruggs had the job, though Reno did play a bit with Monroe 1948-50.  He probably took the jodhpur look from Monroe's band; though I believe Monroe had dropped the costume by the mid-1940's; did Flatt and Scruggs ever wear them?  I wonder…

Reno was about 16 when Monroe first recruited him, and I have heard he had to lie about his age to join the army and fight in the Pacific theater.

As for the mandolin design, it appears that the "front part" of the mandolin has a back, and that the "resonator" is attached behind it.  Therefore, all that the so-called "resonator" can amplify, is the vibration of the mandolin's *back* -- unlike the banjo resonator, which directly reflects the vibration of the banjo head.  So you have a weighty appendage to the mandolin that provides little acoustic benefit.

You can often assess the value of certain design features of instruments, by noting whether they produce general acceptance, large sales, and emulation by other builders.  The Blue Comet design is 0-for-3 in those regards.  These mandolins were apparently made in significant numbers originally, since they keep showing up here and there, but they certainly didn't "catch on."  So we're left with a heavy, dull-sounding mandolin, that some sellers apparently think has "vintage" value -- but I don't see anyone actually _playing_ one.

----------


## JeffD

I have one that looks almost exactly like the one in Mike's picture, branded as a Beltone. 

I have suspected a space behind the "back" as seen through the front, but never had this confirmed. 

Its a fun instrument - but mine at least doesn't have a sound you would write home about. I think they look real cool though, and I really enjoy mine.

----------


## hank

I found this under Wiki Resonator Mandolin.


"Blue Comet mandolin. This one was manufactured by the Regal Musical Instrument Company.
Blue Comet is an inexpensive 1930s brand of mandolin manufactured by the Regal Musical Instrument Company in Chicago, Il that featured an extra wooden sound chamber encircling the body. Somewhat resembling a banjo tone ring, this chamber contained several small soundholes with metal screen covers. While the sound chamber may indeed affect the tone or volume of the mandolin, Blue Comets do not contain resonator cones and are not truly resophonic. They are usually dark brown with F holes. Similar mandolins were sold under the Beltone brand and a couple of other brand names."

----------


## brunello97

> ....So we're left with a heavy, dull-sounding mandolin, that some sellers apparently think has "vintage" value -- but I don't see anyone actually _playing_ one.


That's what I know, Allen.  :Wink: 

Mick

----------

allenhopkins

----------


## Jeff Mando

> As for the mandolin design, it appears that the "front part" of the mandolin has a back, and that the "resonator" is attached behind it.  Therefore, all that the so-called "resonator" can amplify, is the vibration of the mandolin's *back* -- unlike the banjo resonator, which directly reflects the vibration of the banjo head.  So you have a weighty appendage to the mandolin that provides little acoustic benefit


I wonder if anyone has ever tried to cut a hole in the "back" of the "front part" of the mandolin, to improve the sound?

----------

allenhopkins

----------


## MikeEdgerton

*Dayton* actually built mandolins with two chambers well before the Regal/Beltone/Blue Comet came along and added the holes in the second chamber. I recall seeing a mandolin with a second chamber and a hole in what would have been the middle plate but can't seem to find it right now.

For what it's worth, there are a couple of guitars in the CF Martin Museum that were built with this same Format with the holes. Interestingly enough it didn't have a sound hole in the front. I can't remember the name of the company they were built for. It's in the middle of this group. I took this picture in 2003 if I'm to believe my earlier post on the cafe where I posted it.  :Smile:

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

I stand corrected.  Mine is officially a "no name"

----------


## Jim Garber

> For what it's worth, there are a couple of guitars in the CF Martin Museum that were built with this same Format with the holes. Interestingly enough it didn't have a sound hole in the front. I can't remember the name of the company they were built for. It's in the middle of this group. I took this picture in 2003 if I'm to believe my earlier post on the cafe where I posted it.


Paramount. Here is a tenor version made ca. 1930. There were only about 36 of these made in total.






> I stand corrected.  Mine is officially a "no name"


At least you have screens over those holes so the mosquitoes cannot enter the back chamber.

----------


## michaelcj

Regal also made the "Blue Comet" as a 'standard" flat top mandolin. All mahogany no "extra chamber". I know I have one and it sounds surprisingly good for what it is. just right around a PNW campfire.

Mike

----------


## Petrus

The tech reference says Martin made a double-backed guitar for Paramount. Maybe that inspired the mando knock-offs.

----------


## Jim Garber

> The tech reference says Martin made a double-backed guitar for Paramount. Maybe that inspired the mando knock-offs.


There is an echo in here. See *Mike E's post* and *mine above* for references to Martin's guitars made for Paramount.

----------


## Petrus

> There is an echo in here.


That's the resonator working.  :Grin:

----------

Jim Garber

----------


## earthspan

I have one of these Blue Comet resonators. It is bursting with mojo and great if you want that 30s / 40s Yank Rachel or Charlie McCoy sort of pawn-shop string band sound. Mine actually plays remarkably well. No way does the tone compete with a vintage Gibson or the excellent builders of today (I am totally loving my Randy Wood!) but it is a lot of fun to play and a great conversation piece. Hang one in your hallway and few people fail to comment!

File it under "steampunk" and enjoy it for what it is. Slightly mis-inspired innovation, yet strangely sexy!

----------


## allenhopkins

> ...Hang one in your hallway and few people fail to comment!...


Even though many of the comments are "Yuck!"

----------


## earthspan

Hey, allenhopkins
I've never had a "yuck".  Most people go "wow! What's that!".
Looking at your collection it seems you have some serious and some fun models. All pretty cool. I can only assume your friends are ruder / more direct than mine. I am in the UK where politeness is a virtue :-)
I would be interested to hear about your 54 gibbo. I had a 52 A model once. PM me so the thread doesn't go OT

----------

allenhopkins

----------


## allenhopkins

> Hey, allenhopkins
> I've never had a "yuck".  Most people go "wow! What's that!"...I can only assume your friends are ruder / more direct than mine. I am in the UK where politeness is a virtue...I would be interested to hear about your 54 gibbo. I had a 52 A model once.


I should apologize for my bit of snark up there.  I have played a couple of the Blue Comet _et. al._ mandolins in question, and my reaction was that they were really heavy, pretty dull sounding, and not "fun to play" IMHO.  But that's an individual personal perspective, and I'm sure that others agree with you in enjoying them.

I've owned my '54 F-5 for about 30 years now.  I don't play it as much as I used to.  It's loud, quite bassy, and has a lot of wear on it -- most of which I put on gigging with it in the 1980's.  The pickguard warped, so I took it off; the gold plating on the shell tailpiece is pretty much worn through.  There's a bit of lacquer checking, and it could use a fret re-crowning.  I wanted an F-5 Gibson, considering it the apogee of mandolining, and this was the one available; traded in a 'teens F-2 on it, and I think the price was $1.5K "back when."

I do have some "fun" instruments; recently I pulled out the '87 Gibson "A/N Custom" fancy "pancake," and have been playing it quite a bit.  My Eastman mandolins get frequent workouts, and I purchased a Weber Gallatin "sopranolin" treble mandolin this year.  Nice having choices.

----------


## Mark Gunter

One for sale on bay right now. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Blue...OJI&rmvSB=true

----------


## Jim Garber

> One for sale on bay right now. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Blue...OJI&rmvSB=true


I love the clownbarf motif on both the pickguard and the bridge. And that Blue Comet logo is quite nicely preserved. That that one is missing the screens for the multiple soundholes and bugs may fly in.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## MikeEdgerton

That's a pretty hopeful Buy It Now price.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## JeffD

You know, the instrument you play on in a recording studio may be different than the one you take to a fiddle jam which may again be different than what you take to a bluegrass jam, which might not be what you want at an out door contra dance, or just to mess with in the kitchen before the corn bread is done. My Beltone is what I use for the last scenario. It looks cool, its at hand, and nobody expects a command performance from it.

----------

DavidKOS, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## Jim Garber

> That's a pretty hopeful Buy It Now price.


There's a big premium for the clown barf.




> You know, the instrument you play on in a recording studio may be different than the one you take to a fiddle jam which may again be different than what you take to a bluegrass jam, which might not be what you want at an out door contra dance, or just to mess with in the kitchen before the corn bread is done. My Beltone is what I use for the last scenario. It looks cool, its at hand, and nobody expects a command performance from it.


I dunno... I still prefer a decent instrument even while waiting for the cornbread. I had a BC way back and it just didn't do much for me. Vintage laminated wood... Evidently Louie Bluie/Howard Armstrong played one at some time and that may be its main claim to fame.

----------


## brunello97

> There's a big premium for the clown barf.
> 
> 
> I dunno... I still prefer a decent instrument even while waiting for the cornbread. I had a BC way back and it just didn't do much for me. Vintage laminated wood... Evidently Louie Bluie/Howard Armstrong played one at some time and that may be its main claim to fame.


Mediocre Cornbread + Good Mandolin =  :Frown: 

Good Cornbread + Mediocre Mandolin =  :Frown: 

Good Cornbread + Good Mandolin =  :Smile: 

Mick

----------

Mark Gunter, 

Verne Andru

----------


## clara_conner

I have a blue comet just like this one 2 heads.was wondering iwhat it sells for.good shape is missing at bottom the string cover. ty clara

----------


## allenhopkins

> I have a blue comet just like this one 2 heads.was wondering iwhat it sells for.good shape is missing at bottom the string cover. ty clara


I see people trying to get $5-700 for these instruments, which strikes me as wildly optimistic.  *This one on eBay* got zero bids when offered with a $425 opening bid limit.

If you could get $300 for it I'd consider it fair.  As a vintage oddity it has some appeal; as a musical instrument there are lots of better ones, old and new, around for that price.

Just my 2¢, though.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

There are always high asking prices for these. The tailpiece cover you're missing might be worth more than these mandolins usually sell for. Unfortunately there are a whole lot of them out there and they generally don't sell.

----------


## JeffD

I have an internal brace or something loose and rattling in mine, and I am likely to spend significantly more than it is worth to get it fixed.

----------


## Hilbilly Picker

We play one my Dad and His Brother played one B-4 WW11 and I still have it. I learned to play the mandolin on it. It has a lot of volume and it sounds like a mandolin. Today everyone is playing something made in china but I'm pretty sure this was made in the U.S.A. I had to put new tuners on it and repair a brace that came loose but it plays pretty good. The one I have is not the resonator type it does have the sound holes around the edge as well as an oval hole as opposed to the F hole. I know it's not worth much on a retail market but to me it would be worth as much as anything made in china on the market place. To me though with the family history it has I'll keep it and play it and if need to I'll have it refretted and play it rather than play a china mandolin.

----------

Verne Andru

----------


## NickR

After WW2 it looks like most Beltone and Blue Comet mandolins were made by United of New Jersey. Who made the pre-WW2 mandolins for Beltone, I don't know. I have seen one from the 1920s that looks very like a Martin build and I assume other makers were chosen as well.

----------


## Charles E.

There is one with a "United" decal on eBay at the moment...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/18375886080...Bk9SR4j89-rzYA

NFI

----------


## CarlM

You know you have reached a certain age when you see Beltone and think hearing aids.

----------

allenhopkins, 

Charles E., 

Jeff Mando

----------

